# New Philips Monitor Offers 99% Adobe RGB, Only Costs $500



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 5, 2017)

```
<strong>Amsterdam, 30 November 2017 –</strong> MMD, the leading technology company and brand license partner for Philips monitors, is rolling out a new Philips Brilliance QHD docking USB-C monitor with High Dynamic Range (HDR). The 32-inch 328P6AUBREB delivers great image quality and one-cable docking for enhanced productivity and effortless convenience.</p>
<ul>
<li><em>USB-C docking for simplicity and single-cable peripherals docking</em></li>
<li><em>Designed for professionals whose work demands a maximum of quality</em></li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Connectivity made simple</strong></p>
<p>The 328P6AUBREB is equipped with the extremely versatile connectivity of the latest-generation USB 3.1 Type C technology. Featuring a slim, reversible connector, USB-C enables users to charge, transfer audio and video signal, and connect to the Internet – all with one single cable. Hence, the monitor instantly becomes a hub and serves as a docking station, just without using that extra space on the desk. It also enables easy linking of multiple monitors, which is useful for graphic designers for example. Consequently, USB-C extends the limited connectivity of notebooks and allows users to transfer data securely at ultra-fast speeds. USB 3.1 is 20 times faster than USB 2.0, making data transfer a breeze. And, for those whose devices seem to always be running low on battery, USB-C with power delivery can even charge notebooks.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>An unparalleled visual experience</strong></p>
<p>Explaining the display’s positioning, Artem Khomenko, Product Manager Philips Monitors Europe at MMD, says: “The P-line monitors are designed to deliver precise, accurate and colour-critical colour performance. We are proud to bring this new model to the market, and to meet the high standards of professionals. This model is the perfect fit for graphic designers, CAD engineers, photographers, video editors and other professionals who rely on an outstanding on-screen reproduction of fine details.”</p>
<p>With Quad HD, you will enjoy an excellent viewing experience with high-resolution visuals. HDR technology ensures exceptional brightness and contrast, as well as a rich palette of captivating new colours never before seen on a display. The 10-bit display offers 1.074 billion of them, supported by 12-bit internal processing for natural colours and smooth gradients. With 99% Adobe RGB and 100% sRGB (CIE 1973), the 328P6AUBREB offers professional colour standards and 2560 x 1440 pixels deliver crystal-clear images and make graphics come alive. Thanks to IPS technology, the monitor can be viewed from an angle of 178° without losing any of the colour accuracy or consistent brightness that professional applications demand.</p>
<p><strong>An extra dose of convenience</strong></p>
<p>Beyond its connectivity and stunning visuals, this 32-inch QHD display boasts many of the standout features that have earned Philips monitors their reputation: the SmartErgoBase ergonomic adjustable stand enables users to tilt, swivel and raise the display for maximum viewing comfort. It also features Philips LowBlue Mode which reduces potentially harmful shortwave blue light. Flicker-free technology regulates brightness and reduces flicker for even more comfortable viewing; built-in stereo speakers provide excellent audio reproduction while eliminating the need for peripheral speakers; and what is more, with 65% post-consumer recycled plastics, this monitor is a good choice for eco-friendly users.</p>


<p>The Philips 328P6AUBREB P-line display, with an RRP of <strong>£439</strong>, will be available in <strong>January 2018</strong>.</p>
<p><strong>Technical Specifications:</strong></p>
<table>
<tbody>
<tr>
<td>Specification</td>
<td>
<ul>
<li>Philips 328P6AUBREB P-line display</li>
</ul>
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>LCD panel type</td>
<td>
<ul>
<li>IPS technology</li>
</ul>
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Backlighting technology</td>
<td>
<ul>
<li>W-LED</li>
</ul>
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Panel size</td>
<td>
<ul>
<li>31.5 inch / 80.1 cm</li>
</ul>
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Aspect ratio</td>
<td>
<ul>
<li>16:9</li>
</ul>
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Optimum resolution</td>
<td>
<ul>
<li>2560 x 1440 @ 60Hz</li>
</ul>
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Effective viewing area</td>
<td>
<ul>
<li>698.11 (H) x 392.69 (V)</li>
</ul>
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Viewing angle</td>
<td>
<ul>
<li>178° (H) / 178° (V), @ C/R > 10</li>
</ul>
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Brightness</td>
<td>
<ul>
<li>450 cd/m²</li>
</ul>
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Display colours</td>
<td>
<ul>
<li>1.07 billion</li>
</ul>
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Colour gamut</td>
<td>
<ul>
<li>99% Adobe RGB (CIE 1973); HDR400</li>
</ul>
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>SmartContrast</td>
<td>
<ul>
<li>50,000,000 :1</li>
</ul>
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>USB Connectivity</td>
<td>
<ul>
<li>USB-C (upstream), USB 3.0×2 (downstream, w/fast charging)</li>
</ul>
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Connectivity</td>
<td>
<ul>
<li>Signal Input: VGA (Analog ), DisplayPort 1.2, HDMI 2.0 x 1, USB-C (DP Alt mode, PD, data)</li>
<li>Sync Input: Separate Sync, Sync on Green</li>
<li>Audio (In/Out): PC audio-in, Headphone out</li>
<li>RJ45</li>
</ul>
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Convenience</td>
<td>
<ul>
<li>Built-in speakers: 3 W x 2</li>
<li>SmartImage, Input, Brightness Menu, Power On/Off</li>
<li>Control Software: Smart Control</li>
<li>Kensington lock, VESA mount (100 x 100 mm)</li>
<li>Plug & Play Compatibility: DDC/CI, Mac OS X, sRGB, Windows 10 / 8.1 / 8 / 7</li>
</ul>
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Stand</td>
<td>
<ul>
<li>Height adjustment: 180 mm</li>
<li>Pivot: 90 degree</li>
<li>Swivel: -170/170 degree</li>
<li>Tilt: -5/20 degree</li>
</ul>
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Sustainability</td>
<td>
<ul>
<li>Environmental and energy: EnergyStar 7.0, EPEAT Gold, RoHS</li>
<li>Recyclable packaging material: 100 %</li>
<li>Post-consumer recycled plastic: 65%</li>
<li>Specific Substances: PVC / BFR free housing, Mercury free, Lead free</li>
</ul>
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Compliance and standards</td>
<td>Regulatory Approvals: CE Mark, FCC Class B,

VCCI, RDM, BSMI, ICES-003, J-MOSS, cETLus, EPA, PSB, CU-EAC, SEMKO, SASO, KUCAS, UKRAINIAN, PSE, CECP, WEEE, TUV Ergo, TUV/GS</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Cabinet</td>
<td>
<ul>
<li>Front bezel, rear cover and foot: Black</li>
<li>Finish: Texture</li>
</ul>
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>What’s in the box</td>
<td>
<ul>
<li>Monitor with stand</li>
<li>Cables: D-Sub cable, DP cable, HDMI cable, USB-C to USB-C cable, USB-C to USB-A cable, Power cable, Audio cable</li>
<li>User Documentation</li>
</ul>
</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 6, 2017)

I don't see anything about calibration in the specs. It sounds ok for the price.


I saw out local Costco has a SAMSUNG 28 in 4K ips Monitor for $299, I'm tempted to update my aging monitor.


----------



## hne (Dec 6, 2017)

Dear Phillips, I might be tempted if you just:

Remove all the SmartFeatures, buttons (power on when there's a signal should be enough for a monitor) and audio related parts. It is a computer display, not an entertainment station, right?
Make all settings, in-monitor LUTs included, easily accessible using published protocols
Specify colour accuracy and brightness consistency.

In short, just do for monitors what you did with the Hue, minus the InternetOfShit craptacular security problems and online accounts mess.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 11, 2017)

hne said:


> Dear Phillips, I might be tempted if you just:
> 
> Remove all the SmartFeatures, buttons (power on when there's a signal should be enough for a monitor) and audio related parts. It is a computer display, not an entertainment station, right?
> Make all settings, in-monitor LUTs included, easily accessible using published protocols
> ...


Having recently bought a BenQ SW2700, with which I am moderately happy, the need for in-monitor LUT calibration and consitency of color and brightness are critical.


----------



## kaihp (Dec 11, 2017)

Frodo said:


> Having recently bought a BenQ SW2700, with which I am moderately happy,



Curious: why are you only moderately happy with the SW2700?


----------



## scottkinfw (Dec 12, 2017)

This sounds good, but I purchased a Ben-Q PV270 and love it a lot. I calibrate with i1Profiler and that works easily and is great. I wish it came larger- I've gotten greedy.

scott


----------



## Frodo (Dec 12, 2017)

kaihp said:


> Frodo said:
> 
> 
> > Having recently bought a BenQ SW2700, with which I am moderately happy,
> ...



First one had serious lack of colour consistency with the left side being visibly warmer than the right. The replacement screen is much better but still outside BenQ specs. I've been waiting for a fortnight with no reply from BenQ. In hindsight, I should have bought a lower res Eizo for 50% more money.
If you get a good SW2700, you will be happy. Perhaps the third one will be good and I will be happy!


----------



## kaihp (Dec 12, 2017)

Frodo said:


> kaihp said:
> 
> 
> > Curious: why are you only moderately happy with the SW2700?
> ...



Eww, not good. I have been eyeing the SW320 for some time, but this cools my interest in BenQ as a brand.


----------

